# Anybody see the extension rings?



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

zac said:


> I saw this on a site and thought I would post it. I thought the most you could use was 3. It least there is no need for an offset!


Why would you think that that may not be correct?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I guess an old wives tale. I see that 480 already posted this picture.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

zac said:


> I guess an old wives tale.


 
Its not how many are there.

If you look, you can see that they are installed facing each other.

There is no way to access the wiring.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Its not how many are there.
> 
> If you look, you can see that they are installed facing each other.
> 
> There is no way to access the wiring.


I see that. If it's an extension ring it will have a 2 gang opening for access. They must of used longer 832's to connect the extension rings.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't seem to get through. Does anyone think that that many extension rings is legal?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Apparently it is.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

zac said:


> Apparently it is.


Do you agree with apparently?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I didn't see any code references condemning it, outside of grounding or 1/4 gaps.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

zac said:


> I didn't see any code references condemning it, outside of grounding or 1/4 gaps.


As long as the screws are tight I don't see anything inherently wrong with it either. As long as the conductors are long enough to pull out at least 6 inches to service. What do you say?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

havent found it in the e-bible yet, but pretty sure it wouldnt pass most inspectors:whistling2:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I would make it work if need be that is for sure!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> As long as the conductors are long enough to pull out at least 6 inches to service.


 I would say its 3 inches.


* 
300.14 Length of Free Conductors at Outlets, Junctions,​ and Switch Points.​*​​​​At least 150 mm (6 in.) of free​
conductor, measured from the point in the box where it​ emerges from its raceway or cable sheath, shall be left at each​ outlet, junction, and switch point for splices or the connection​ of luminaires or devices. Where the opening to an outlet, junction,​ or switch point is less than 200 mm (8 in.) in any dimension,​ each conductor shall be long enough to extend at least​ 75 mm (3 in.) outside the opening.​


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The guy who assembled that has skill and determination among other qualities. :blink:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Although ugly, if installed properly (and according to the UL White Book this means attached to a properly secured flush or surface mounted box) there is no limit to the number of extension rings allowed as long as compliance with the code section Awg-Dawg mentioned is maintained.

Pete


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Shock-Therapy said:


> The guy who assembled that has skill and determination among other qualities. :blink:


My understanding was an extension ring had to have a raceway or a cable entering one of the knockouts, to make it code legal. I've used them to increase the area of the box, to install a GFCI, or other large device.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> My understanding was an extension ring had to have a raceway or a cable entering one of the knockouts, to make it code legal. I've used them to increase the area of the box, to install a GFCI, or other large device.


I wish they didn't have k.o.'s in them. Nothing worse than some joker tucking joints in the back of the box behind all of the wires coming in the extension ring k.o.'s. I never use the extension ring ko's so it can be removed and replaced while working in the box. Besides, if all 12 ko.s are already used in the original box, is only one extension ring going to make you legal on box fill if you add cables/conduits to it also?


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

i thought you couldnt installed raceways into the face of a cover plate.. not sure but thought it was code. not sure.. someone will know though.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

*314.22 Surface Extensions.* Surface extensions shall be made by mounting and mechanically securing an extension ring over the box. Equipment grounding shall be in accordance with Part VI of Article 250.

_Exception: A surface extension shall be permitted to be made from the cover of a box where the cover is designed so it is unlikely to fall off or be removed if its securing means becomes loose.* The wiring method shall be flexible for a length suffıcient to permit removal of the cover and provide access to the box interior, and arranged so that any grounding continuity is independent of the connection between the box and cover.*_

Pete


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

btharmy said:


> I wish they didn't have k.o.'s in them. Nothing worse than some joker tucking joints in the back of the box behind all of the wires coming in the extension ring k.o.'s. I never use the extension ring ko's so it can be removed and replaced while working in the box. Besides, if all 12 ko.s are already used in the original box, is only one extension ring going to make you legal on box fill if you add cables/conduits to it also?


What I really meant, is at times you can't access any of the existing K/O's because of space restrictions.
That picture has been floating around the various electrician forums, for how many years! :whistling2:


----------

